# Fishing on 2nd ave. pier



## raiderherdman (Jun 16, 2010)

Coming down next Sat on the 25th just wandering whats being caught on 2nd ave. pier and the best bait to use?


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never fished 2nd Ave. but it's not too far from where I work (Springmaid) and I've never tried the rig I'm about to tell you to use, but one of the more experienced guys I work with said to go there and use a Jackson Rig with a couple live mullet on it (if you can get any). It should produce blues and spanish. Other than that the Spanish might be running and you can use a straw rig to jig them up. I know you can't use a Jackson Rig at Springmaid unless you pay to Kingfish, but the guy said you can use them at 2nd Ave so you should be fine. Besides that cut bait, shrimp, and cut clams are my favorite baits to use... Idk anywhere in the myrtle beach city limits where you can get clams at a bait store though.


----------



## raiderherdman (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Garden City Bait & Tackle have Clams & the fishing is better at the GC Pier!


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

Apache has the best fishing from what I've heard, but I've never fished it or GC so I wouldn't know from experience. I've heard good things about GC though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I like Springmaid over 2nd Ave if you're jigging. The bite has been early mornings, too.


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

I have fished 2nd ave pier several times, its a great flounder pier and sheepshead pier, you can use mud minnows are if you can find some finger mullett, you will need to fish straight down cause if you throw out you will get hung up, there are lots of hang ups on 2nd ave pier, in the fall of the year they catch a ton of trout off this pier


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CATCHTHESLAM said:


> I have fished 2nd ave pier several times, its a great flounder pier and sheepshead pier, you can use mud minnows are if you can find some finger mullett, you will need to fish straight down cause if you throw out you will get hung up, there are lots of hang ups on 2nd ave pier, in the fall of the year they catch a ton of trout off this pier


Agree 100%. Seen fabulous trout runs in October and November. But for Spanish I'd hit Springmaid.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

it does seem to be avery good flounder pier but has alot of snags:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeff18 said:


> it does seem to be avery good flounder pier but has alot of snags:beer::fishing::beer:


Fish bank sinkers and 20 lb bottom rigs you shouldn't have much of a problem. Besides, that's what the fish like.


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

use gold hooks if you want to throw out a ways off the pier verses fishing straight down


----------

